# sine qua de non [Sine qua non.]



## Maqui

Hi!

Could anyone help me with this phrase in Latin?

What does it mean?

Maqui


----------



## piquiqui

Sin lo cual no. Sería la traducción literal.

En España se utiliza mucho: Condición sine qua non (Condición sin la cual..)

Espero te ayude.

Saluditos.


----------



## Outsider

Una tradución menos literal es «condición necesaria», o «condición necesaria para» algo.


----------



## Maqui

Muchas Gracias!!. Los dos me fueron de mucha ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Hola, todos sabemos más o menos lo que significa esa locución latina ; pero no todos sabemos, yo uno de ellos, el término exacto en español. Lo digo porque  recientemente leí algo que hería a la vista. ¿Seriáis tan amables ?
Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## FranParis

Hola Yserien!

He visto esto: _Sine qua non:_ Sin la cual no.


----------



## Whodunit

Hola yserien!

Sería mejor si dieras más contexto. La palabra "quanon" no existe, tendría que ser "qua non", pero la frase no ha terminada con esa.


----------



## yserien

Muchas gracias a los dos.Un saludo


----------



## Julicat

What does "sine qua non" mean?

Thanks for your help,

Julicat


----------



## brian

Guarda anche questo:

Conditio sine qua non

E se sai anche lo spagnolo:

sine non qua
Sine non qua


----------



## Julicat

Grazie BRIAN8733,

sei stato molto gentile a rispondere.

Ti auguro una felice giornata,

Julicat


Dear BRIAN8733,

thank you for your prompt reply to my enquiry.

Best regards,

Julicat


----------



## basom

"sine qua de non" ¿es unaexpresion latina? y ¿ cual es su significado?



<<<Moderator's note: This thread has been merged with an earlier thread on the same expression. The result is a certain amount of repetition. >>


----------



## Kevin Beach

Yes, it is Latin, but it should be *Sine qua non*.

It signifies something that is essential to an event; an element that must be there if something is to happen.

I can't translate it into Spanish or Arabic, I'm afraid, but in English it means literally "Without which not"


----------



## lacrimae

(Condicio) sine qua non
Quiere decir que es necesaria una condición "sin la que no" no es posible algo


----------



## Ben Jamin

piquiqui said:


> Sin lo cual no. Sería la traducción literal.
> 
> En España se utiliza mucho: Condición sine qua non (Condición sin la cual..)
> 
> Espero te ayude.
> 
> Saluditos.


 Why not "Sin lo cual, no"? It would be easier to understand with the comma.


----------



## basom

muchiisimas gracias a todos, me han servido mucho vuestras explicaciones


----------

